
Abusing Linux's firewall: the hack that allowed us to build Spectrum - thedg
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-we-built-spectrum/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16821807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16821807).

